# Virus Posts



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Is it possible to move the posts with a virus attached:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=36898
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=36893

I also seem to remember someone mentioning that Mods can track the IP's of members posts. It's quite possible this numpty will have used his own ISP who might well appreciate some details.

Cheers :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think I pulled them whilst you were typing this thread.

Yes We have the IPs. It's up to Jae to escalate to the ISP but he has been informed.

Thanks


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Escalated to ISP in Saudi Arabia.

Jae


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Jae said:


> Escalated to ISP in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Jae


Oh well, probably little chance of that coming to anything.

Well done :wink:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

whirlypig said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > Escalated to ISP in Saudi Arabia.
> ...


Might get his hard drive cut off in a football stadium tho.


----------

